# Catching the same fish twice?



## Burks (Jun 22, 2011)

Ever catch the same bass twice? I ran into this today.

Thursday we were fishing and I caught a nice 2lb bass. Sadly the hook was already half in his throat. Bummer. I tried for a bit to get it out and finally either figured I cut it, or I kill the fish. So I cut the hook as close to the throat as possible, released him, and wished for the best.

Today I caught the same fish (his stomach was full of fish this time, so he was eating). How did I know? The hook hanging halfway out of his throat! This time I was able to use pliers (forgot them the time before), push the hook further in, twist, and it came right out! Nearly an effortless unhooking. 

Released again without any problem. Just thought it was funny I caught the same fish two days apart, and released him in better condition the second time then the first. It's a decent sized reservoir packed with fish, not some tiny farm pond either.


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

Without a bunch of details, ya its possible. Nice job on the second go round! Most of my second time hooked are enjoying a free boat ride to a weigh in.


----------



## BigTripp (Oct 1, 2010)

Not a bass but I took the girlfriend out bluegillin' today. She caught a green sunfish that she ended up tearing the lip pretty bad on. About an hour later I got him on my hook. I've caught the same bass at my buddy's pond within about five minutes of the first time. Soem fish are just silly I guess.


----------



## Gsxrfanim (Sep 28, 2009)

I was pond fishing with a friend and he caught about a 2 lber on the other bank and it broke his line. I asked him what he was using and he said he had a little fake crawdad on his line.
Within 5 minutes I reeled in a bass, we were still fishing from the same spots. I pull it in and immediately saw his crawdad hanging on its lip.
I yelled across, "you wont believe this" "i just caught your fish and the lure is still in its mouth"
I wouldnt have imagined that fish biting again so quick.
I have been fishing for over 30 yrs and thats the first time I have seen that happen.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

I've caught the same bass twice a couple of different times. One of them I caught one year and then I caught it the next year. I know it was the same bass because of distinct black spots it had on it. Plus it was along the same shore line, at Lake Milton. The other one I caught twice was at Mogadore. I caught it within a month of catching it the first time. It was actually my personal best largemouth. I actually didn't catch it the second time. I lost it at the boat. I know it was the same fish because I got it in the exact same small opening in the lilly pads that I had hooked and landed it the first time. It was in the east side of Congress Lake Rd. If it wasn't the same fish then there were two bass over 7 lbs using the same opening in the lilly pads. I never did weigh it but it was 23 3/4" long. and very very healthy.


----------



## lang99 (Mar 6, 2009)

I kind of caught the same fish. I hooked a bass throwing a senko and my line broke fighting the fish to the boat. I tied on a new hook and senko and casted close to the same spot, got a hit, set the hook and reeled in the same fish with my other hook and senko in its mouth.


----------

